# Right Flight Feathers stopped growing?



## japentz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello,
I have two cockatiels. I am new to this forum. I have a Pied (Graham) and a gray (Alex); both are males. Seperate cages but right next to one another.

Both birds are older. The gray is 13 years old and the Pied is at least that. He was a rescue that flew down to me from a tree.

So my Pied is at "least" 13. I've noticed since last month, Graham lost his right wing flight feathers and is not growing them back. or they are shorter and malformed. He is unable to fly.

He has eaten Harrison's Fine bird diet as his main diet for at least 13 years.

it should be added I also have a Ragdoll cat, but the birds are safe and separated. He has not pulled out feathers and they are always under supervision when together.

Why would a bird stop growing flight feathers on one wing? Is it because he may be very old?

Thank you

Judy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

does he have a history of nightfrights?

its possible he lost them in a nightfright and caused follicle damage and either theyre very slow at growing back or hes permanantly lost them... 

maybe others will have more input.

if you check that wing, can you see any pin feathers coming in at all?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My 18 year old male has a similar issue where he'll lose flight feathers asymmetrically and it doesn't seem linked to a molt. It's been going on for about five years now, and we've asked the vet about it a few times. He had a similar theory, about night frights, but said alternatively they could be growing back more slowly because of age. He didn't seem to think it was much of an issue, although I obviously can't say conclusively that your bird is healthy/in the same situation.


----------



## japentz (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you both for answering. By night frights, you mean when its dark and I'm asleep, all of a sudden I hear frightened chirping and squawking and fluttering? I get up and he's at the bottom of the cage all freaked out. He eventually climbs back up on his perch. However, I dont' see any feathers necessarily, plus he's not having any broken blood feathers.

All the flight feathers seem to be gone from his right wing.

I really appreciate you taking the time to give ideas on this. Graham is a very sweet bird. 

He is otherwise healthy.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, that's exactly what we mean. It's possible he's banged the feathers and damaged them at the follicle without having them bleed. They may not be growing back because of that. Do you cover the cage at night? If so, you may want to try leaving part of it uncovered, and having a night light in the room. Also think about other things that could spook him at night -- Are there other pets around that could startle him? Is there light from passing cars shining in the windows at times? It sounds like he's gotten lucky so far, but night frights can cause quite serious injuries, so you'll want to try and minimize them in the future.


----------



## japentz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi enigma, 
I wanted to thank your for answering. The night frights are more rare and I do have a night light already. It is possible the follicle may have been damaged. I'm hoping now they may grow back with time. 

Graham is usually pretty bold. I have a ragdoll cat and Graham usually hisses at the cate and scares him if he gets his face too close. the cat gets his feelings hurt. My cat, while not stalking the birds, played with feathers as a small kitten (by the breeder). usually the cat is pretty good with the birds and he got squirted a lot with a squirt gun till he learned to not pester them. The cat rarely bothers them.


----------

